# [SOLVED] My Dvd/cd-rom drive wont work.



## Warip (Aug 8, 2011)

My DVD/CD-Rom drive will not work properly, when I put a CD or DVD into it doesn't read it and it doesn't show up in my computer. And when I go into the the device manger there are little yellow triangles with exclamation marks in them next to my DVD/CD-Rom drive. My DVD/CD-Rom drive is ATAPI iHAS124. And my OS is windows 7 home premium.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: My Dvd/cd-rom drive wont work.*

Hi Warip welcome to TSF,

Try uninstalling it and restart computer. and check this out. 
Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## Warip (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: My Dvd/cd-rom drive wont work.*

I checked out the link you posted and ran the "Fix it program" and it worked wonders! Thank you extreamly much i've been trying to fix this for days and you are my hero now! ray:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: My Dvd/cd-rom drive wont work.*

your welcome, glad to help


----------

